# I'm so mad...I'm doing something about this BYB



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

RIP Sweet Dusty....I will pursue legal action because of you...

"Dusty", a black/tan female german shepherd sits in the dog pound today which will be her last day on this earth. She was "used up" and "wore out" and dumped by a breeder after she found her too ill to breed anymore. "Thankfully" she was found and brought into the pound and will be humanely euthanized instead of dying alone out in the country where her breeder dumped her.

When this woman showed up at my place it was all I could do to maintain calm , just to get enough information to nail her. I am following up on this as I know she just brought in new 5 1/2 female pups from the same litter for new breeders when they are a year old! I have informed all my breeder friends near here NOT to sell this woman pups as they will have a bad fate in life.

Here is the letter explaining what occurred as sent to my County Sheriff's Department. : 

Officer Woodard,

You have already received photos of the female german shepherd dog at the City Pound.

On this past Friday August 7th in the afternoon a woman and her adult son showed up at my home in their vehicle without an appointment. She identified herself as a german shepherd breeder running a Kennel by the name of Kennels. She stated she had gotten my business card off the County Veterinary Service office bulletin board as I am a breeder of german shepherd dogs and post my card there.

She came looking for a male puppy to buy. I stated I had no puppies and have such a long waiting list it would be a year or more that one may become available and that I do have an application process. Although after speaking to her only for a moment I knew I would NEVER sell her a puppy based on the horrific things she proceeded to tell me regarding the dogs/puppies and living conditions at her kennel.

She stated she had brought in a female shepherd, and pointed to my black and tan female, saying she looks like that one, to the County Vets office to see about it's health. She explained the dog was diagnosed with numerous mammary and other cancerous tumors along with at least 3 different types of worms and that because of the cost of treatments/meds she was going to have the dog "put down". I was not able to see any dog in the vehicle and none of the 4 dogs I had out alerted to any dog in the vehicle.

After she left I immediately phoned the vet and asked about her and the female shepherd she had brought in. The vet verified she had brought in her female black/tan german shepherd dog and the types of ailments it had corresponded with what the woman related to me. So I asked "did you go ahead and put down the dog as The woman had stated would Happen.?" Dr. replied "NO" the woman took the dog with her.

On Saturday, August 8th numerous people reported seeing a female german shepherd dog at the Co-Op Farmer's Market coming from the direction of the vet's office. The description of the dog seemed a perfect fit as to what was told to me about this dog having mammary tumors and black/tan older dog and I believed it to be the same female dog.

I called the City Hall on Tuesday morning August 11th and found they indeed had a female german shepherd in the pound matching the description of the dog. Photos were taken and the vet's office has ID'd this dog as being the same female that the woman had brought in to her office for assesment.

**** I believe that having found out this dog was of no use to her and the treatments would be costly she simply "dumped" the dog and drove away. This is a crime as far as I am aware.******

As to her kennels she told me some disturbing information.
She described to me that NO shelter from the sun was available to the outdoor dogs in runs and that a pregnant female died during labor due to "heat exposure" while they had gone out to buy a tarp and found her dead in the water trough but according to her the dog lived a "good life" . She stated that the dogs were "wore out" and she was needing more breeding dogs as they had had 10-12 litters. I asked if she bred every heat and she stated they had to stop doing winter litters as "the puppies feet would freeze to the ground". They are completely outdoor dogs.

I had some friends go to their place of business today and they were unable to make contact there with anyone but took numerous photos of the area. The breeder had stated to me she had just purchased 3 female 5 and 1/2 week old pups from a new breeder. Selling pups that age is not legal according to the Dept of Agriculture. The pups were on premise as seen by my friends but had no clean drinking water just a container of what looked mostly like green growth . Other dogs had entire corn cobs in the husks placed into their pens to eat. They were unable to determine the number of breeding dogs there but several other dogs were there as well.

I will contact you for follow up and thank you for pursuing legal action against this woman. If other people see that action has been taken against this injustice maybe it can be prevented in the future to other puppies and dogs and unsuspecting people buying puppies.



***I have omitted names and places but this could be anywhere and it happens all the time. I will do everything in my power to put at least 1 one these horrible people to justice for the suffering they have put upon dogs.

RIP Dusty run free, drink clean water and good food in the cool grass....healthy and strong and beautiful


Also be aware that because of AKC rule changes the puppies that this woman bought, while not AKC registered but with a "pet register" can have their future puppy litters registered with AKC! Yes so to make money AKC has made it easy for BYB and puppy mills to register future generations AKC and can change Your kennel name as well on the paperwork. If you weren't aware of these changes made 1-2 years ago be aware.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

WOW! That sucks! (


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think AKC should be comepletely ashamed of what they have become~the C may as well stand for Ca$h...








I thank you for hopefully getting this "breeder" outed.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

PM me! I have to know who/where this is - is this in MO?! Oh that is infuriating!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thank you for caring.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG - how dreadful. Thank you for doing what you could for Dusty, and for contacting the authorities. Poor girl, she deserved a better life than this. Who knows what kind of pain she was in from those tumors........ 

Run free at the Bridge girl, my Blue will be there to greet you....

_______________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD -adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge.


----------



## Trucknup (May 8, 2005)

Do you know that this kennel was using AKC as the registry? Lots of times puppy mills use other registries.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Good luck with your case against this woman, I hope she is punished to the full extent of the law and each and every one of her dogs removed from the premises.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

This is completely horrible! I regret supporting a BYB a long time ago, but at least those people truly loved their dogs. This is sickening.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

***Update ****

The Sheriff's Department interviewed the attending Veterinarian yesterday and also myself based on the report I filed.

They are taking this abandonment case seriously! Hooray...justice will be served!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

IF this is in MO, I am not suprised! I think we have the worst population of mills going in the US. Not to mention that no one, generally no one, of any power really cares. I have seen mills or the nicer term byb take in dogs from craigs list and local newspapers, not knowing for sure that they were full blooded and slap papers on the dog of another animal that had died in horrible conditions. Who is going to know and how are you going to prove it? I really do hope that if this is in Mo, that they are taking it serious and just getting it to that point is itself a victory.

run free dusty and know that ppl did love you no matter how you were treated....... even in death, you were loved.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I think Oklahoma may have you tied there! 

Poor Dusty and her former kennel mates that are living in abusive squalor. 

Thanks for taking action.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Any news or updates?


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

*****UPDATE*** 9/19/09

I just left the Prosecuting Attorney's office after discussing this case with him.
I was reminded of this poor girl because of the horrifying neglect casemost recently posted regarding the two working line dogs just put down with the mammory tumors.

I went to the city today and verified with my vet that she had FINALLY put this poor suffering abandoned gsd to sleep only this Monday the 14th. So this girl lay in the pound suffering for a WHOLE month!!! before she was put down. I asked the city why it took so long to end her suffering but did not get an answer.

Anyway the Prosecuting Attorney is after this BIG TIME. Apparently this woman is well known to him and the officers in the area as SCUM for more reasons than just the dog abandonment...what a shock...

Anyway he went over page by page the complaint and said she is to be arraigned this Wenesday for city charges...but after looking at the penalty ($200.00 fine is all ) he said I think we need to file STATE charges as that could mean jailtime in addition to fine and she would Be put on PRobation and as such have conditions imposed upon her with regard to animal ownership.

Hooray...he is taking this very seriously and he even said this would be a great PR case and suggested contacting the paper (I am already good friend's with the editor and she has been chomping at the bit to write about this).

So before I left his office he gave it to his secretary to refile under state charges...whoo hoo...justice may be served in this little corner of the world.

RIP pretty girl and you will have died for a reason.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Glad to see you're getting some support from the city's attorney. It's a terrible thing she's doing with those dogs and it's an admirable thing you're doing to stop it. Keep up the good work!


----------



## charlie319 (Apr 6, 2009)

This person deserves to be prosecuted to the fullest extent. IMPO, BYB are not necesarily picky when it comes to pairings, but are not necessarily neglectful of their dogs. Whereas, mills look at their animals as commodities ans I would not support one. Seems like motivation ($$$) is a problem. One would hope that states would legislate for any and all breeders to register thmeselves and their stock as a livestock breeder and to require the AKC to report any dog owner that registers more than one litter per female per year and no more than 3 litters/year regardless of the number of dams. Attach serious penalties (felony fraud) for efforts to circumvent it and see the scumbags ticket themselves to jail.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Kudos to you for taking action! It is good to see it is being taken seriously! Looking forward to more updates


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

charlie319 said:


> One would hope that states would legislate for any and all breeders to register thmeselves and their stock as a livestock breeder and to require the AKC to report any dog owner that registers more than one litter per female per year and no more than 3 litters/year regardless of the number of dams. Attach serious penalties (felony fraud) for efforts to circumvent it and see the scumbags ticket themselves to jail.


the only problem with this, Charlie, is that the state would then require that all the dogs be TREATED like livestock. All those horrible puppymills? they are within the guidelines of the law on dogs being livestock. The good breeder who loves their dogs and whelps litters in the house? Those are the people who would be violating the state guidelines for breeders.

So, I would say that it's best that the state stay out of the whole mess. Educate as many people as possible and let the public speak with their wallets. If there is no money in raising hundreds of pups to pump into pet stores, THEN puppy mills will stop. Until then, they will just keep the factory going and treating their animals like livestock.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

It seems some of you missed the follow up on this case so here is the link

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...animal-abandonment-charges-court-outcome.html


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

You are an awesome person for taking action, and hopefully you can save all the other dog's from her neglect, since it was too late for poor Dusty. We really need more people to take action like this against BYB's if they have seen the dog's in horrific shape, etc, which we all know they usually are!!!


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*Rip dusty*

you are an angel....I hope you go to bed at night knowing you made a BIG difference, and dream about all of the future Dustys you alone have saved from the tortured lives they might have lived. GREAT WORK.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!! You have a big heart and I thank you from the bottom of my heart for seeing through justice. It is hard to believe anyone could treat an animal this way, even if you didnt like animals I cant even see how someone could be so coldhearted. I am glad something is getting done about this, THANK YOU!


----------



## sweetliberty (Dec 25, 2007)

God bless you for helping this animal. This story made my heart hurt. Please do all you can to get justice for the dogs. I'm a strong believer in Karma, I hope and pray that the woman who inflicted such pain will come back as a lab rat in her next life. We're all VERY proud of you.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words and support. I know that it was only a small victory but sometimes if you can only change one life it is still as important for the future of many.

I love this breed and I could not stand by and let this happen when it was something right in front of me and I knew the chance was great that I could make something effective happen. 

I thank my friend the prosecuting attorney and my friend the newspaper editor for keeping this in the forefront and taking the issue seriously because without their backing it never would have moved forward.


----------

